# Carbide bit / Nova chuck jaw screws



## Mike Mills (Jun 3, 2012)

Found these, 6mmX10 and the same rating (10.9) as origional Nova jaw screws. Best I remember shipping was $4 so a total of $6.69.
If they fit your carbide cutters then you should have plenty for both uses.
Sure beats $10 + shipping.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2020042/18874/jaw-screws--8-per-pack.aspx


----------

